# Cessna and Piper. (lots of pictures!)



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, so I pretty much forgot this forum existed. But I think you will appreciate pictures of little bouncing foals, as well as a quick review of the past year for Cessna and I.

This is Cessna. She is a 15.1hh Chestnut TB mare.

























This is Cessna right before being served, excuse the mud, I was unfortunately unable to be there for the service and it was a bit of a rushed one, the stallion was in the area and my mare in heat so we decided to just go for it.









Here she is at around 2 months pregnant.









Here she is at 5 months.









8-9 months.









~10 months

















8 days out from due date









3 days before foaling (7 days after due date)









AND FOAL IS HERE! 17/10/2012

































More in next post.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

*more*

5 days old.

































5 weeks old.


































And she is now just over 6 weeks old. Strong healthy bay filly.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg she is 5 weeks already?!?! She's beautiful!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I know right! It's crazy how fast everything is going, she'll be 7 on Wednesday!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No way! Seems like yesterday we were waiting for her to foal haha


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Such a cutie!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome pics!!!! Beautiful filly and mamma!! congrats!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pictures...thanks for sharing! What a cutie pie Piper is.

And it seems someone likes flying airplanes as well?


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> Great pictures...thanks for sharing! What a cutie pie Piper is.
> 
> And it seems someone likes flying airplanes as well?


Yay more people getting the reference!

Cessna was named so before I got her, due to her ears mainly.
And when I was looking for names for foal, I looked through the name of types of planes, just in case there was one that would fit and Piper just suited her so well and I thought it was a cute theme. 



Still working on a registered name for her though.
If anyone has any ideas,
Sire was called Magnolia's Gold Bar, paddock name Wrangler
Dam is Two Step (registered name) and of course Cessna as paddock name.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Piper and a few of Cess from today.
I can't believe she's 7 weeks old already!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooooo she's getting lighter!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly, congrats!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Awe! Another baby! Beautiful momma and adorbale baby! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is one with her little halter on, note the holes I had to ad!


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooooo she looks well impressed not hahah


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Too cute! I love how the new mane coming in makes a little mohawk!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I know what you mean about halters not fitting - Zephyr's head is STILL too small for his foal halter!!! Your little girl is beautiful, to echo Glynnis I love the mohawk....come to think of it I used to have one of those but mine was blue....Showing my age now LOL


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

maggi steps in gold. 
bar flower
magnolias gold step


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

another name.. maggies gold piper


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

love love LOVE the photo of mama and baby by the gate. beautiful!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Love the pictures! Definitely not what I was expecting to see, though. For whatever reason I was fully expecting to see airplanes even though I know this is a horse forum. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

^hahah! Me too!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Picture time!
She is now 8 and a half weeks! That's pretty much 2 months! It's crazy how fast things are going. She loves being groomed with her new grooming kit and is as nosey as ever.








Before a brush, very warm day.









What's that she sees? Mum having a roll! Better go check it out.









Showing off to mum.









Getting in the way.









Nuzzling mum.









Looking kinda guilty about annoying mum.









Mum doesn't care.









Eating some grass.









She is so very nosey.









She has mums eyes









Cheeky wee thing









Looking gorgeous


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What a wee beauty


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow she's growing nicely! Love the nosey one!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Derp, timing of images can make all the difference.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Derpy Hooves!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Text update for today, pictures when I can find my phone to comp cable >.<

I've been brushing her and cess daily with the help of my boyfriend, he is keen to learn and wants to learn to ride when we both have time.

Piper LOVES being brushed and will stand nice and still (well as long as a foal can stay still). Not too keen on having her mane brushed, but she likes having her tail brushed. She is getting really good with having her hooves picked up, she is far better with her hind end than her front funnily enough.

Haven't been pushing the whole halter thing, she gets it rubbed on her and put over her nose which is a little unsure about still and she is getting used to having her face handled, she doesn't shy away but she puts her ears to the side like she isn't very impressed with the whole ordeal, but getting more and more tolerant each day.

I'm not rushed at all with Piper to have her doing anything in particular, just making it real casual and making sure every experience is a good one.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

CessBee said:


> she is far better with her hind end than her front funnily enough.


CeessBee, It's much easier balance wise for the foal to lift a hind leg. This is because most of the horses weight is at the front. When you lift her front leg, first make sure she is standing balanced on all feet 
She's beautiful


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

She's generally balanced and standing square most of the time when she isn't being a derp, it also extends to general handling as in just being petted and brushed, she is far cooler with her hind end being brushed than her front end haha.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Had no idea this would be a foal thread-I, too was expecting airplanes-LOL! She's a cutie, & I like how you are taking your time w/her & getting her used to her future life w/humans.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Name idea-Fox Trot


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

More pictures as promised.










Sleepy in the sun.










You woke me up!










Stealing mums food.










Can I eat the camera too?










Standing, watching, waiting for her time to steal more food.










She's inventive with her ways of reaching the ground, she nearly fell over a second after this.










Standing proud, being petted by Andrew, my BF










Playing with mums feed bucket.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's really grown up!!! Stunner! Pan won't let me come up to her when she is lying down. Don't think she trusts me too much haha piper is looking fab!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking great! Looks like she'll be a Beautiful colour like her mum.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, merry christmas, or should I call it wetmass? It was soooo wet today, thankfully not cold though, still ~20 degrees C all day, with constant drizzle. 

Here are some pictures.









Piper doesn't seem to mind this tradition NZ Christmas rain.









But Cessna definitely isn't thrilled!


















These pictures are in a "dry" spell, it was worse than that earlier, the mist/fog was far closer, you could barely see those big trees.


Merry Christmas all! I hope you have a good time with your friends, family and loved ones.
Seasons greetings


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Rain everywhere ay?! LOVE your grassy paddocks! Freya would lose her marbles in that -_-* Both your girls look awesome as usual!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW green grass - had forgotten what that looks like. 
Hope you're feeding her extra salt every day while they are on this green grass!!!(3Tbsp a day + a salt lick)  (I know I keep going on about this but everyone thinks a salt lick is enough - IT ISN'T!!!! and it's such an important thing to do.)
Piper is beautiful. You are so lucky having all that land for them


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Pictures from today. She was having a play, enjoying the lack of rain.









Being lazy and eating the grass that is at chest level.









Being a bronco.









Doing something derp with her mouth to detract from the picture, I think she had a mouthful of grass.









Charging around.









Showing off her trot.









Lets go this way!









On second thought, lets run over Mallory and her camera/phone.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome photos! I wish my two would run around like idiots but nooooo! I get Miss Boring and the Boring Bub  hehe love them really.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous girls you have!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's so dang adorable!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the beautiful lush hilly backdrops


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys 

She loves the hills, running up and down them, she is very sure footed over them all.

I had a bit of a break through the other day, before she had be quite distrustful of the halter, she didn't want a bar of it. But I made a habit of showing it to her after I brushed her every day, then one day she just let me slip it over her nose she just stood there and was more interested in nuzzling me than freaking about the halter as she had in the past, then I put it up behind her ears and did it up. All the while she just stood there, then she followed me when I walked off to leave it on her for a bit.


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

She's adorable and your place is gorgeous! It's winter here, dead brown grass  nice to see greengrass! Sounds like you're doing a great job with your baby, too!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Any new pictures? *eyebrow wiggle*


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll have some for you on Friday, I've gone back to the flat in the city I go to Uni in for a bit.

But then I will have photos!

If it helps, here is the album where all the photos that I've uploaded are.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4922815629919.188553.1284198100&type=1&l=a1019a795e


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Just got a chance to look at them all. and she is flipping adorable!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

You must be so proud!! What a great field for her to play in!!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Am in the process of getting her registered atm with the PHANZ (Paint Horse Association of NZ).

I'm thinking of using Quick Step as her registered name.
If any one has any other idea please don't hesitate to offer.
Sire is Magnolia's Gold Bar
Dam's registered name is Two Step


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Never seen a more adorable horse in my life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

CessBee said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Am in the process of getting her registered atm with the PHANZ (Paint Horse Association of NZ).
> 
> ...


Quick Steppin' Gold??

She's a cutie!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Time to get you all excited then let you down 

Didn't get back on Friday, but am going back today, so will have pictures later


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hurry up!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Got home later than anticipated so it was too dark for photos.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Here we go!









Being a derp.









Interested in the boyfriends keys









Andrew, what are you doing?









Andrew stahp!









Just kidding more pets please.









Lovely moulting.









After a brief journey away she is back for more.









Look, I have an iddy biddy star!









Showing her adorable profile









Derp! (I was scratching her bum in this photo)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What a gorgeous rich colour; she's really pretty.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I love that last picture! Camel lip!!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I road Cess with the saddle today for the first time in forever. She was a little cold back and threatened to buck at first but she soon settled down. Piper was going consistently nutty while we were riding. Then the wind really picked up and it started raining and Piper went properly mad, she rolled in the dust a lot.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing more photos. Photos are always great! ;-)


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm slightly embarrassed to post photos atm as her foal coat isn't fully shedded out and she looks pretty rank, fur is all sun bleached and rough an fuzzy. The new coat however is very shiny and sleek and amazingly soft.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Piper is three months old today!
Cess and Piper had a run around just before after the rain stopped.
Unfortunately my camera phone isn't that great at snapping action shots. Cessna was doing most of the running by the time I got out there. Got some video which I will put up when I get back to the flat.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So cute!! Great pics!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

They grow up fast, don't they? I just love her eyes-she has such a sweet look.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

She can be a cheeky wee thing 

Got the halter on her again today with minimal fuss


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nwah what a cutie pie!  Love the mare too!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

They look great!! What a wonderful place for them to play!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Piper update!
She has almost finished moulting out! Which means she doesn't look horribly scruffy any more. Her hooves are looking like they will need some attention soon and as Cessna is due for the farrier next week, if I can get her to a state where she can be easily handled with her feet then, I will have her looked at too. Don't want to rush the prep though as I would rather spend a bit longer getting her well behaved and call in the farrier again at a later time, than to try and rush it.
She accepts the halter readily now, haven't started leading yet, but she doesn't freak out when you tug on her halter any more so baby steps in the right direction. You can brush her all over and pick up her feet, occasionally you can pick them out, but she isn't consistent about that yet.

Without further ado here are some pictures from today.









Looking more green than it was a few days ago, had some rain finally.









Nosey as always, hard to get a good body pic.









See what I mean









Sleek and shiny, with a kick-*** mohawk!









Her tiny star









And the tiny patch of white which has appeared since she has moulted out.









A broken water trough ball cock provides plenty of entertainment!









But I am infinitely more exciting apparently.









Her "don't leave me!" face


Plenty more pics in the album


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Piper is really adorable! I love all of her pics! She and her dam look so happy. I love her "Don't leave me face". My Joey does the same thing when I leave and he stands at the gate till I leave. It makes you feel super guilty for leaving. They know how to get to you even as young as Piper.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot, I love her name. Pyper was also the name of our border collie.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't believe she has moulted out so quickly! Zephyr is still wearing his baby pyjamas (except around his backside)
She's looking gorgeous. Good for you taking her slowly regards feet - small amounts of time often, works best


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

More pictures 
Excuse the photo quality, pictures in fading light, trying to get action shots.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Piper now leads, it was amazing the first time I was so excited that I had finally instilled that pressure via leadrope isn't going to hurt and that you must yeild to it.
Boyfriend and I took mum and foal for a walk up to the letter box the other day, she took it like a pro, now I use what ever excuse I can to lead her places, where I would have just opened the gate and let them go through themselves into the next paddock I will no halter them both.
Have to be back in the city now, but parents are going to take them for walks soon, possibly even up the road, though I would like to be the first to do that.

Had Cessna's hooves trimmed for the third time since Piper was born, Piper acted very differently this time, instead of rearing and putting on a show, she was incredibly interested in what the farrier was doing, I had to appoint the boyfriend to keep her occupied and out of the way. She isn't yet calm enough with her feet being handled to have a trim, so they are looking a bit long, but I would rather not rush her into having her feet done and have problems down the track, so taking her for walks up the road should give her a "maori trim" as my farrier likes to put it, until she is calm enough, may be able to have access to the neighbours yards in future so can do them in there instead of in the open paddock. (Yay run on sentences!)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She is going to be a fancy pants mover! LOVE the action shots and love how deep and rich her colour is! I know you were a bit dissapointed with the lack of white but she is seriously a stunner. What are you doing to use her for? She'd be lovely in the dressage ring, with a white blanket and white wraps. ^_^


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks 

I'm loving her colour too, I love the deep rich red bay, looking like she may even dapple a bit as well, makes up for the lack of white.
Here are some pics of her half siblings, the sire's last batch.








Bay filly.









Chestnut tovero/splash colt. I personally think he stole all the white for the two fillies. 

I'll be using her for whatever she shows a particular aptitude for, she has the breeding and conformation do about anything pretty well.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She's gorgeous Cess Bee and she will have the most beautiful shiny coat. I love a strong colour like hers


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Piper is 6 months old now! Man how time flies.
She is getting her first tetanus shot tomorrow morning, so that should be interesting and hopefully she will cooperate for the farrier when he next comes.
Now pictures.








It is green and wet now!









Nosey as ever.









Out the lounge window.









Trotting towards me.









Getting big now!









Nice and square.









She looks like a horse now!









Size comparison, Cess is 158cm









Her not so wee any more star.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yey! Can't see the photos but glad you've updated


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally loaded! Yey! She's huge! Growing well and enjoying the mud by the look of it haha


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She's beautiful!! they grow up so fast!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Can never have too many photos.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it's the fifth one, but wow she looks friking awesome! She's huge! You're gonna have fun riding her


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous little horse!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No updates? (


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Piper has had all her shots done now, Cess is having her teeth done on Wednesday and both now have a new paddock mate, in prep for Weaning, which is coming up soon.
In about a month, Cess will be coming over to Hamilton with me for a few months, while Piper gets to kick it with the new paddock mate Mac.
Cess is needing to be rugged now as it is cold and she is having trouble keeping the weight on while feeding little miss guts her milk, it's helping and her teeth being done soon should definitely help too. Thankfully Piper has decided rugs aren't for eating.

Here are the horses meeting each other over the tape, everything seems to be going fine they are all getting along.








And here are Cess and Piper lying down a few weeks ago.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope winter goes well for you )


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Update time 

Been a while, the little (or not so little) munchkin is now 9 months, time has flown, don't get to see her much with Uni, but I get photo updates.

Weaning went smooth as silk and Cess is in Hamilton now and picking up weight nicely.

Here are some pics of Piper from the other day, sorry they are small, having to rely on the pics from my parents.

































And some pics of Cess for good measure as well, she has settled well in Hamilton.
Yesterday








A week ago








13th of july


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Piper looks great - how I I WISH i had that farm land for Zeph!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Growing nicely  are you back competing with Cess yet or just getting her back up to scratch?


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Just getting her up to scratch at the poor mare was far too thin for my liking, silly little greedy guts Piper. Will start riding her soon though.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

CessBee said:


> Just getting her up to scratch at the poor mare was far too thin for my liking, silly little greedy guts Piper. Will start riding her soon though.


Awesome cant wait to see you two back in action


----------

